# VB6 CommonDialog SaveAs Control



## melhop89 (Apr 13, 2004)

I want to allow my users to specify the directory to save their output to but I don't want them to be able to choose the file name. Any suggestions?


----------



## melhop89 (Apr 13, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;179497
I found the answer here. Thought I would share in case anyone else was curious. If the link doesn't work try search: "How To Select a Directory Without the Common Dialog Control"


----------

